# Roboti >  DC motors

## Slowmo

Ir vēlme uzbūvēt robotu-līnijsekotāju. Kaut kā ieinteresēja šī lieta.
Koncepcija pašam galvā itkā gatava, un viss nepepieciešamais vairāk vai mazāk apzināts, tik šobrīd problēma ar motora izvēli. Esmu izrēķinājis aptuveno jaudu un apgriezienu skaitu, taču izskatās, ka Latvijā tā pašvaki ar DC motoriņiem. Ir tepat Elfā pieejami pāris motori ar reduktoru, tik tur visiem apgriezieni par mazu, vai arī tie ir par lielu (smagi). Plānoju taisīt tādu, kas vismaz ar ātrumu 1m/s spēj vizināties. Jā, ir padaudz pirmajam robotam, taču, tā kā motori nav tā lētākā daļa, labāk lai tie ir ar rezervi. Lēnāk jau vienmēr var likt griezties...
Zinu, ka te ir civlēki, kuri taisījuši līnijsekotājus. Varbūt varat ieteikt, kur šādas lietas būtu pasūtāmas (motori, servo un citas ar robotiem saistītas lietas).

----------


## Delfins

Vai zini, kas notiks ja robots gribēs pagriezties, ja tas pārvietosies ar 1m/s?  :: 
latiņa tev pa augstu, bez iepriekšējās pieredzes tas robots vnk aizlidos pa gaisu (uzmetīs kūleni)

motori ir pieejami ārzemēs visvisādi. LV kaut ko dabūt ir vai nu ļoti grūti, vai nu ļoti dārgi.

----------


## Slowmo

Jā, zinu, ka ar 1m/s izņemt līkumu nevarēs. Ātrumam jau nav arī jābūt konstantam. Pirms līkuma var sabremzēties.
Sākšu visu taisīt pa soļiem. Pirmais solis būs pēc komandas ieskrieties līdz max ātrumam un nobremzēt.Tad ieskrieties, apgriezties pa 90 grādiem, tad pa 180 u.t.t. Kad mehānika būs kārtībā, tad jau arī sensorus varēs likt klāt un rakstīt algoritmu, lai noturētos uz līnijas.

----------


## jeecha

Ja nevajag kautko uuberspecifisku tad manupraat visleetaak un visvienkaarshaak motoreljus un citus hlamus ir pirkt eBay - dazhaadu hobijiem domaatu mantu tur var atrast tonnaam un pasta izmaksas parasti buus krietni mazaakas nekaa pasuutot kaadaa aarzemju internetveikalaa. Jo kaa jau te rakstiija - kautko "neshirpatreba" nopirkt pie mums ir vai nu neiespeejami vai nesameeriigi daargi. Nereti ir gadiijies ka latvijaa taa pasha razhotaaja tas pats modelis kautkam maksaa reizes 10 vairaak nekaa citur... muusu lieliskaas pateerinja ekonomikas skaists piemeers.

----------


## Andrejs

nelielam līnijskrējējam labi derēs kāds no šiem:
http://www.pololu.com/catalog/category/51
tur  ir ari gatavs līnijskrējējs kurš var sasniegt 1m/s.
http://www.pololu.com/catalog/product/975
Smelies idejas. Pameklē ieprēkšējā gada robotikas uzvarētāju 2fast4you, šķiet tas bija vel ātrāks. Tam bija Maxon motori.

----------


## Delfins

ja gribi max jaudu/ātrumu, netaupi uz "enerģijas ekonomijas" un pieslēdz motoru uz pilnu klapi. 
Tam robotam ne jau diendienā jābruakā bet pārs apļus sacensībās. tik spēj bačas mainīt  ::

----------


## Slowmo

Maxon motorus kāreiz biju pētījis, tik tur samērā dārgi sanāk tas pasākums. Var, protams, ļoti smuki izvēlēties motora un reduktora kombināciju, bet nu kaut kas ap 100eur par vienu motoru+reduktoru sanāk. Papētīšu vēl eBay, varbūt tur ko sakarīgu uziešu.

----------


## Hondists

Pēc kādas formulas var aprēķināt robota pārvietošanās ātrumu, ja ir zināms motora apgriezienu skaits un  riteņu diametrs?
Kādu barošanu labāk izvēlēties līnijsekotājam, ja motoriem nepieciešams 12v? Salodēt kopā 8 AA lādējamās baterijas?

----------


## Slowmo

Elementāra ģeometrija. No sākuma aprēķini riteņa apkārtmēru Pi * D (3,14 * riteņa diametrs). Tad reizini ar apgriezienu skaitu sekundē vai minūtē un attiecīgi iegūsi ātrumu. Ja gribi zināt ātrumu km/h bet motoram doti rpm, reizini apkārtmērs * rpm * 60 (stundā, kā zināms, 60 minūtes).

----------


## Hondists

Ja man riteņiem ir 6cm diametrs un motoram 100 apgriezienu minūtē tad:
 3.14*6=18.84 . 18.84*100=1840metri/minūtē ?
Baigi daudz sanāk

----------


## Slowmo

Nē, centimetri. Tu tak reizini ar centimetriem, tātad atbilde arī ir centimetros.

----------


## Hondists

1884/60=31.4cm/min=0.31m/s
tas ir normāls ātrums līnijsekotājam ar diviem sensoriem?

----------


## Slowmo

Viss atkarīgs no tā, cik labi visu sataisīsi. Var gadīties, ka arī 0,3m/s ir par ātru, lai ar 2 sensoriem varētu izstūrēt normāli visus līkumus.

----------


## habitbraker

> 1884/60=31.4cm/min=0.31m/s
> tas ir normāls ātrums līnijsekotājam ar diviem sensoriem?


 31.4 cm/min ir 0.0052 m/s, ja kas.

----------


## Enter

Vai vispār.. Elfas piedāvātie motoriņi der līnijsekotājiem?
Plānoju arī uzbūvēt līnijsekotāju.. tikai motoru nav.

----------


## Andrejs

> Vai vispār.. Elfas piedāvātie motoriņi der līnijsekotājiem?


 Protams ka der :: 
jautājums cik esi gatavs tērēt. Mazam akurātam līnijskrējējam izvēlētos ko šādu http://www.elfa.lv/cgi-bin/index.cgi?ar ... !54-480-06  ar 1:10 reduktoru ,bet tas ir dziļi IMHO.  Likt var pilnīgi jebko. Spriežot pēc jautājuma Tev pieredzes nav nekādas.  Ietektu izmantot kādu gatavu radiovadāmu mašīnīti/tanku un uz tās bāzes lipināt līnijrobotu.
Lētais un "sirdīgais" variants:
vislētākais motors (nevar būt ka tik lēti?!) http://www.elfa.lv/artnr/MOT1N/dc-motor ... -14200rpm-
ar asi piespiests pie riteņa. Vienkārši, neefektīvi, lēti un ātri!  Viss pasākums brauks ļoti ātri, bet vai spēsi to vadīt???

----------

